# 11" Dayton 3 phase AC industrial motor



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Notthatbutton! said:


> would this, as an AC motor be of any use in an EV build?


Hi Nott,

Maybe, if you knew what you were doin' 

AC is tough for novice EV DIYers, even when it comes packaged for EV application. Although the motor might be free, the necessary controller (3 phase inverter) will be hard to find or more costly than a DC motor and controller put together. Other negatives with the particular motor is cast iron (heavy), lack of encoder, enclosure and low RPM/high voltage design. You'd need a battery pack of 300 V dc to get the 1750 RPM at 15 hp. More power could be had but would take higher battery voltage and motor cooling system and/or motor coil rewind.

Nice motor but I wouldn't attempt an EV with it 

major


----------

